# Epiphone G310 vs Godin Exit 22 opinion request



## Millen (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I have been learning to play (I use the term 'play' loosely at the moment!) on an Epiphone G-310 since spring. With the progress I have made I have started to look around at what else is available for lefties, since I am not overly happy with the sound from my Epi. I am not sure if the Epi is worth upgrading parts on or whether I should upgrade the entire piece with a new guitar. During my searching I have I have read many great things about Godin guitars. Unfortunately, only the Exit 22 is available in left, but I did find and try one and really like the feel and look of the guitar. My main question, is the quality of the Exit 22 a sufficient enough upgrade to warrant the purchase? 

Cheers!


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

I cannot speak for the Epiphone but the Exit-22 is a *FANTASTIC* guitar...

I have mine for two years now and I just can't let it down. The ergonomy makes it a very comfortable guitar "to wear" lofu

Did I say I love my Exit-22...

my .02$ (cnd :smile


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

We're gonna have to start a lefty club here! Welcome Millen. Though I have never played a Godin, they certainly have good reviews. If you get it, then you will have TWO guitars, a great start on your collection. Upgrading the SG would be risky, you might not get 'the sound' after all. I have an SG400, it's pretty decent but not for sale, sorry.

I've seen a lot of l-h Squier strats over the last few years, don't know how they are though.

:wave: <-- another lefty


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

I have an Exit 22... the maple fretboard one. Can't say enough good things about it. The quality is right there... you can feel it when you pick it up. Very nimble & responsive guitar.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

You'll never go wrong with a Godin guitar. The Exit 22s are great guitars. They'll beat the 310 any day.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

I'd also have to say that if you wanted to stay in SG country, pass on the 300 series and go to an SG400, like Michelle says. Much better guitar, I'd say. I've owned two of them and they were great players... better woods, better assembly, better hardware than the cheaper Epi SG line.


----------



## Millen (Nov 28, 2007)

Thank you for all the responses. Glad to hear the good feedback on the Exit 22. I really liked the feel for the guitar as soon as I picked it up...I can't quite explained it, but it felt much more solid and higher quality than the Epi I currently have. I have not had a chance to handle the G400 yet, but staying with a Canadian company is always a nice bonus (I just wish they offer the LG signature in left). 

Thank you for the lefty welcome Michelle. It is nice to be the odd-ball when I get together with my right-handed playing friends....also gives me an excuse not to embarrass myself when someone has a guitar and asks me to play infront of others 

Cheers everyone!


----------



## thecornman (May 13, 2007)

I don't have an Exit, but do have a LG and Freeway Classic and love them both. They have became my main players. The Exit is a great model and can't be beat for the price go for it.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Millen said:


> also gives me an excuse not to embarrass myself when someone has a guitar and asks me to play infront of others
> Cheers everyone!


That is so true :smile:

Not mentionning the fact that when someone want to pick my guitar, I have a nice excuse not to let *him* do so :wink: (of course if it's a *her* she can try it out :smile: )


----------

